# How to use two canisters?



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

SO i have an XP3 and an Eheim 2117. I was thinking of just using the Rena for mechanical and chemical and then load the eheim with a bunch of bioballs and filter pads to use that for biological. Is that okay?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

You can do it that way it'd be just fine.

My preferences are a little different tho. First, I don't use (or need) any chemical media which opens more room for the other media types. Second, I prefer to have both cans set up as mech/bio--with the mech before the bio in the flow path. This IME helps keep the bio media cleaner and freer of any clogging solids. I like to put polishing (fine) pads as the last thing (on top) for easy access & quick changes without having to break down the entire unit. With both units set up this way, I feel more comfortable when I do heavy maint/cleaning on one of the units. I stagger the schedule so one is done every 6-8 weeks (a goal not always met  ), leaving the other bio colony completely undisturbed.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

nick a said:


> ...Second, I prefer to have both cans set up as mech/bio--with the mech before the bio in the flow path. This IME helps keep the bio media cleaner and freer of any clogging solids. I like to put polishing (fine) pads as the last thing (on top) for easy access & quick changes without having to break down the entire unit...


 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## kraylon (Feb 6, 2006)

on my malawi tank i have 2 fluval canistrer filter 1 was a 304 and the other a 204 i have carbon and the bio rings in the 304 and i use the 204 for just a water poilsher worked out great they keep the water super clean and clear


----------

